# sexual violation



## gmailgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

I would like to start a discussion about men/women who have been sexually violated during childhood/teens. How they dealt with it emotionally and physically? Did it have any negative effect on their relationship/marriage and brain/behavior?

Recently my cousin (age15) in India told me that he had his first sexual encounter at age 9. He is slightly epileptic, hypersexual, curious, experimental and extremely intelligent (people call him a little genius). He has Bipolar-1 disorder and he is on medication to control manic attacks. He has narcissistic personality (comes with the dis-order). He told me that he prefers to be a gay. He has tried sex with both men and women (at 15...??) He feels light after opening up to me. He loves fashion and dressing up like women. This is huge for his family - who are highly conservative and hate his guts. They want him to pursue a career in IT and get married and settled. 

I am trying to help him by listening to him but I am not a therapist and him being in India is going to be really tough for him. The society (his own parents) criticize him on daily basis; they call him abnormal- the culture is extremely conservative and orthodox. I am myself trying to understand what is going on? What should I tell him? How can I help him? He has tried therapy but its not helpful as his parents are forcing him to do something that he is biologically and psychologically not made for.

I read some books and there are two theories for brain dis-orders. One (Sigmund Freud) theory suggest that any sexual violation with a child/teen can result in mental illness, hyper sexuality; they try to relive the incident, bisexuality, domination etc. The other theory (Carl Jung) is even if people are not sexually violated the illness can be completely genetic and still have similar issues. 

This discussion will give a chance for people to open up their personal feelings and desire - and to learn more and relate to people who have gone through such turmoil. How they dealt with it and how did it effect their relationship?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

If I were you I'd not rely on Freud or Jung as the last word on brain disorders. I recommend finding a competent neuropsychiatric facility for any health diagnosis of such things.

Freud's and Jung's theories about psychiatric issues have been displaced by much more modern information, advances in medical knowledge.


----------



## gmailgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks. Can you suggest any modern information in this area?


----------

